# Rockwell Jawhorse



## Graybeard (Feb 23, 2019)

Wondering if anyone has one of these?




It works fine for a one person operation however the adjustable leg/handle simply doesn't tighten down securely. It's the weak link. It's held on simply by a 1/4 inch bolt and nut inside the plastic housing.

This a picture of the part in question. It would be better if the two middle parts had teeth I think. It's basically two flat plastic pieces coming together.



Must be a better way.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 23, 2019)

I finally tightened it so well the plastic broke. At no time did the leg hold securely. I wrote a note to customer service we'll see what they have to say.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 23, 2019)

Keep us posted on your efforts with customer service. So disappointing it has an obvious weak point! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2019)

Should be made out metal....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 23, 2019)

I've had one for about a year and use it quite often with no problems. Very disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 23, 2019)

I think these are better. 



 They have a better way of holding that leg it seems. Shows at about 45 seconds.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 23, 2019)

That's a bummer. I haven't had an issue with mine.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 23, 2019)

So Jason and Larry you're able to secure the third leg without the thing collapsing? Wonder what's going on with mine? Does yours have a 1/4 inch bolt with a small washer, then the knob? The nut, washer and knob is off on my photo above.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 23, 2019)

I'll post photos of mine tomorrow so we can compare.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 24, 2019)

Here are photos of mine. Not sure what you’re looking for so let me know if you need something else


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 24, 2019)

That looks exactly like mine. I wonder why mine was so slippery. It would collapse easily, sometimes just from the vibration of the saw. I'll wait and see what customer service says and report back. Thanks for taking the trouble and taking the pictures and posting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 25, 2019)

Here's the reply from Rockwell. Wonder if it's the same model you guys have? RK9003

Dear Mr. Fritz,
Thank you for your email. I am happy to replace the locking parts for your RK9003 rear leg. As a one time courtesy, I will only be charging one third of the total shipping cost for the parts. The total is $7.22 for shipping and sales tax. For your protection, I am unable to accept credit card information on this unsecured email. Please call 1-866-514-7625 to finish your order.

Should you need any other assistance or have additional questions, please do not hesitate to email us directly any time or contact our customer service department at 1-866-514-7625, Monday thru Friday 9 am to 6 pm EST.

Thank you for being a valued Rockwell customer and have a great day!

Sincerely,

Grace J.

Brand Ambassador - Solution Center


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 25, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Here's the reply from Rockwell. Wonder if it's the same model you guys have? RK9003
> 
> Dear Mr. Fritz,
> Thank you for your email. I am happy to replace the locking parts for your RK9003 rear leg. As a one time courtesy, I will only be charging one third of the total shipping cost for the parts. The total is $7.22 for shipping and sales tax. For your protection, I am unable to accept credit card information on this unsecured email. Please call 1-866-514-7625 to finish your order.
> ...


That's the same model I have. Bought mine on Amazon for $99 delivered. Don't know if that is a good or bad price but I was okay with it at the time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Feb 25, 2019)

I believe that is the same model of mine as well. I bought mine used for less than $100, but don't remember the exact price. Keep us posted if the replacement parts work. If not let me know and I will dissamble mine so we can figure it out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks gentlemen, I'm anxious to get the replacement parts to see if they differ. If not well, "If you always do what you always did, you'll always get what you always got."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2019)

I have to chuckle a bit, If they are only charging 1/3 of the shipping and tax, 7.22 seems steep since I can;t see those few parts taking up much of a package unless they are shipping from overseas.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 26, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> I have to chuckle a bit, If they are only charging 1/3 of the shipping and tax, 7.22 seems steep since I can;t see those few parts taking up much of a package unless they are shipping from overseas.


Replacement parts from Rockwell, Delta and others are outrageously priced. The $7.22 was for shipping and sales taxes. I'll bet half of that was for sales taxes. I bought some replacement bolts for the cutter head of my 8" Delta jointer because I rounded the hex head trying to change the blades. They charged me $2.00 each. I took one to Lowe's and found the same bolt for 25 cents each.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 26, 2019)

Agree, it's called a testicular twist, or they got you by the bal*^

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Personally, I find it interesting that they are charging you sales tax, on an item that they are giving you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Double post!


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 11, 2019)

The parts they sent are on the right, the original are on the left. Looks like an extra part and no washers. (top right) I'll have to try and get a schematic to see how this thing goes together. Jason and Larry, do you have these parts on yours?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 11, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> The parts they sent are on the right, the original are on the left. Looks like an extra part and no washers. (top right) I'll have to try and get a schematic to see how this thing goes together. Jason and Larry, do you have these parts on yours?
> 
> View attachment 162381


I don't have the yellow piece.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 11, 2019)

I suspect your's is black. Its the piece with the tabs to engage so when you tighten it the piece doesn't slip. I have no idea what the top right piece is for. Thanks for the reply.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 11, 2019)

Here are pics of mine

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 12, 2019)

After looking at things it's one of the two pieces that go in the middle. Why did they send me one? I sent them an email and asked.

They just replied, the extra piece was just in case I needed it, but they doubted I would. The tax wasn't tax, it was shipping even thought they called it a sales tax. Doesn't make much sense but I don't understand corporate America anyway. It's back together and hopefully it works better.

Final edit, it works. I'm keeping the leg more vertical and that seems to help. Used it yesterday on a piece of wood I needed to flatten to get a flat for a face plate. Thanks for your help gentlemen.


----------

